# Overarm Router



## Rando (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi guys. I just got a good deal on a Grizzly overarm router (G8030). Unfortunately, I've never used one or even seen one used. I am hoping to figure it out with the manual that came with it, but any hints or tips would be very appreciated. I can't seem to find much on how to use it for duplicating, edging, mortising, etc.. 
Thanks much.
Rando


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Good luck on getting the info! Have you tried the library also?


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

I have the old shopsmith overarm router but I just got it last summer so I am not very experenced with it yet. I guess most people here know very little about them from my posts and requests. I'd be glad to discuss things but I am far from an expert.

Ed


----------



## abelow (Nov 16, 2007)

I just got one of the older models that are standalone. If you have a manual please let me know at email [email protected] shopsmith router arm model 5151702
Thanks


----------

